# Terrestrial Plants



## Benauld (24 May 2017)

Hi,

I've been doing a lot of research over the past few months for my prospective aquascape, and have been exploring the use of epiphytic orchids on emersed wood. During my travels I came across this site:

http://www.pumpkinbeth.com/2017/04/white-flowered-miniature-epiphytic-orchids/

Which shows the picture attached to this thread.

I was struck by the parallels with aquascaping. I might have a go at one of these myself one day.

But for the meantime, I'm thinking one of the miniature orchid species indigenous to the South American cloud forests might work well in my setup, as I think it should minimise any shading of aquarium plants beneath the (at this point in time very hypothetical) extended branch of my planned scape.

Anyway, I just thought others who may not have seen this might be interested too.

Thanks,

Ben.


----------



## Smells Fishy (24 May 2017)

I'm interested but £399 makes me not so much.


----------



## Benauld (24 May 2017)

To be honest I hadn't even looked at the price, they're really just the modern take on the Victorian terrariums or bottle gardens. I'm sure a DIY version would be a lot cheaper!


----------

